# menards masterforce levels



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

So its true menards masterforce levels are made by stabila. I can't find any pricing online and there also not sold online..

Any cheaper then the yellow stabilas? 

Where can I get some? There's no menards by me


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

No idea on price but it says right on the website made by stabilia

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/hand-tools/levels/48-masterforce-level/p-1498128.htm


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Just because they are made by stabila doesn't mean they are as good as stabila. Just like Ford has a Mustang and Focus both made by ford but one is better than the other.

They Masterforce levels don't seam nearly as heavy as my stabila Jamber set.

Cole

The 48" is $64.99 useing my zip code 52405


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Out of curiosity I checked the local tool store and a real stabila is $64.99 :laughing:

http://www.acmetools.com/tools/STABILA+29048+Type+80A+48+In.+Level


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Just because they are made by stabila doesn't mean they are as good as stabila. Just like Ford has a Mustang and Focus both made by ford but one is better than the other.
> 
> They Masterforce levels don't seam nearly as heavy as my stabila Jamber set.
> 
> ...


What he said. They may be good enough for my sister to hang shelves though.

That's a good price. I thought the 4' was closer to $100

Ps- cole, I am driving right thru your area n mid may.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

That's funny how there the same price.. I like yellow more anyways.:laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Cole I don't think that is the same stabila masterforce replicated..

I thinks its this one for 120$

http://www.acmetools.com/tools/STABILA+37816+48+In.&#47;+16+In.+Model+196+Level+Set


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

chris klee said:


> What he said. They may be good enough for my sister to hang shelves though.
> 
> That's a good price. I thought the 4' was closer to $100
> 
> Ps- cole, I am driving right thru your area n mid may.


I am going to FL in may but if I'm in the state I'll buy you lunch if you want to meet up.

Cole


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Cole where abouts in Florida?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Cole I don't think that is the same stabila masterforce replicated..
> 
> I thinks its this one for 120$
> 
> http://www.acmetools.com/tools/STABILA+37816+48+In.&#47;+16+In.+Model+196+Level+Set


That's 2 levels. I "think" you can only get the handle holes ones in a set not separate.


JWilliams said:


> Cole where abouts in Florida?


Disney World:thumbup:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah that's out of my area I'm in Northwest Florida. Panama City,Florida to be exact.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> That's 2 levels. I "think" you can only get the handle holes ones in a set not separate.
> 
> Disney World:thumbup:


They said " free" 16"level included.. Haha ..

Disney world is really the happiest place on earth. I love that place! Staying in Disney or off the complex? The Beach club is great..


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

They're great levels actually. But they are the same price as Stabilas. I don't really see the point.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> They said " free" 16"level included.. Haha ..
> 
> Disney world is really the happiest place on earth. I love that place! Staying in Disney or off the complex? The Beach club is great..


Yeah we booked the Princess Suite in the compound at Polynesian resort. I haven't been there since I was a little kid hope they have a couple grown up things to do. I want to go back to gatorland I remember that being fun. This is my Daughters 6th birthday present.:thumbsup:

Cole


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

JWilliams said:


> yeah that's out of my area I'm in Northwest Florida. Panama City,Florida to be exact.


My uncle has a painting business in panama city. Rick Kindle is his name. Maybe you know him.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> Yeah we booked the Cinderella Suite in the compound. I haven't been there since I was a little kid hope they have a couple grown up things to do. I want to go back to gatorland I remember that being fun. This is my Daughters 6th birthday present.:thumbsup:
> 
> Cole


 Is that the suite in the castle? I was just there this summer and it was fun! There's plenty of grown up this to do. Make sure to go to the laugh floor in magic kingdom! Don't think gatorland is still there


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Matt what's the name is his company?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Is that the suite in the castle? I was just there this summer and it was fun! There's plenty of grown up this to do. Make sure to go to the laugh floor in magic kingdom! Don't think gatorland is still there


It's the Princess suite that we got, my wife has just been telling our kid it's Cinderella suite, so it just kind of came out that way. The castle was way way too much money, hell the one we got is allready too much money.

Cole


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i havent been to there since i was kid either. i would love to go again when/if i ever have children.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> It's the Princess suite that we got, my wife has just been telling our kid it's Cinderella suite, so it just kind of came out that way. The castle was way way too much money, hell the one we got is allready too much money.
> 
> Cole


Yea I was going to say must be having a profitable year! Hope you are


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

slowsol said:


> They're great levels actually. But they are the same price as Stabilas. I don't really see the point.


The point is to elevate the MasterForce line. If I am correct, Bosch is making the cordless tools for Master Force.

I agree that just because a good company makes a tool for a company does not mean that it will be a great tool. However, look at the reverse. If I am company that wants to elevate my product, wouldn't you go to the best to make them?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I never had a.masterforce anything which I thought was worth it. That being said I have only bought a few things in a pinch. Kobalt is getting better and one day so will masterforce.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I never had a.masterforce anything which I thought was worth it. That being said I have only bought a few things in a pinch. Kobalt is getting better and one day so will masterforce.


I never purchased MasterForce because I thought it was cheap junk. Then I found out that companies with great track records were making some of their stuff and decided to give them a shot.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I never purchased MasterForce because I thought it was cheap junk. Then I found out that companies with great track records were making some of their stuff and decided to give them a shot.


:thumbsup:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

they are the Old Model 187's-- what Stab made 6-7 years ago. the same extrusions the same endcaps just different color


----------

